# Pigeon River IN Pigeon River State Forest



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

For years and years my grandfather has gone up to Pigeon River state forest grouse and woodcock hunting, and my dad went when he was of age and I have been going for a few years myself now and absolutely love it up there, by far my favorite place to be, however, we've never fished the Pigeon and well to be honest I've never fished a river like that, I was wondering if anyone could give me some input on where to fish within the state forest and how to fish the river. Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## schap1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Well I have fished the area on the Black mostly. But you can access it real easy from Vanderbilt Rd. at the bridge.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Might have put the kibosh on the public land fishing on the PR for some time to come...


----------



## Redjay (Apr 9, 2008)

Try the Sturgeon..do some walking and you'll find some


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

any certain type of presentation for the fish? or just straight up flies?


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Linda G. said:


> Might have put the kibosh on the public land fishing on the PR for some time to come...


As Linda says, the dam incident earlier last year might have an impact on what you want to do. Before I put too much energy into planning an event in the PRCSF (downstream from the Lotus Club), I'd be sure to check with the DNR Fisheries Division for their input. Gaylord would be the closest district office.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Just a note,Linda was right about the dam incident on the Pigeon but if you decide to fish the Sturgeon, it has 1 of the fastest flows in the state if not the fastest so if
you fish it be prepared.Its not that bad above the park in wolverine but downstream from the park it cant get tricky in spots. But its worth fishing.


----------



## melnik (Feb 28, 2003)

The sturgeon can be tough to wade, even dangerous in places. It's a cold river to take a spill in too.

Linda/Bull, Has the Lotus problem just wrecked the fishing, or has the DNR closed the river to fishing because of the Lotus damn break? 

Am I wrong, or is this like the third or fourth time the Lotus Damn has screwed up the fishing in the PR?


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Actually, it's the THIRD time that it flushed its sediment into the Pigeon. Here' s a couple short articles by our Headwaters TU Chapter that talks about it. 
The second article indicates that much of the sediment has already flushed through the upper reaches, immediately below the dam. Looks like there was available spawning gravel for both browns and brooks. 
I fished the Pigeon WAY downstream, near the mouth, both the day before the event, and the day after the event. I took water temps both days. The water temp was NINE degrees higher after the release. 
Haven't heard much news lately, but I'll keep my ears open.

http://www.headwaterstu.org/files/TU_August_2008.pdf
http://www.headwaterstu.org/files/TU November.pdf


----------



## Puddle Jumper05x (Feb 11, 2009)

The Pigeon and Sturgeon rivers were the first two places that I learned to trout fish. I loved the Pigeon for the number of good quality fish. The biggest trout I ve ever caught was on the Pigeon a 19 inch brooky. The Sturgeon is a very good fishery as well. With many access points, good runs, lots of structure, and lots of fish. Any accesses north of Wolverine are good.I am pretty sure that any fishing on the Pigeon will be a struggle. The places the I used to fish have for the most part been choked out by the sediment that was released by the dam.

Good Luck Fishin


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Guys and gals please read the "sticky" at the top of the list of forum threads concerning reporting on rivers.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16

The key parts that I am referring to:


*North - North East Michigan Streams and Rivers* 
AuSable, Rifle , Sturgeon, Pigeon, Black, and Ocqueoc Rivers. *Please do not reveal specific holes, runs, or access points.*

Posts above have been edited. Use PMs to send specifics.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Finally, it appears that the state of Michigan has put their money where their mouth is and hauled the Lotuses or whatever they call themselves into court...they want total compensation for the cost of restoring the river and...finallly...REMOVING THE DAMN DAM!!!!!

Article in today's TCRE.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Linda,that is great news. Hopefully they will get the dam taken out and some money back but I dont think they can get all the money back because,frankly,I dont think a Yoga place has that kinda money(get as much out of em then shut em down).The cost is probably way to much for them to come up with so maybe the can meditate the money ommmmmmm :lol: sorry bad joke but I hope the DNR gets them good!! 
3 strikes yer OUT!!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

This isn't just the DNR, it's the DEQ, DNR, and attorney general's office, as I recall. The article is online. I hope they get that land back. That's what they want, I think. The Lotuses have always been a thorn in their side.


----------



## ggrybas (Mar 11, 2005)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
February 17, 2009

Contact: Robert McCann (517) 241-7397

State Files Lawsuit Against Golden Lotus, Inc. Over Pigeon River Fish Kill

The Department of Environmental Quality, Department of Natural Resources, and Michigan Department of Attorney General announced today that a civil lawsuit has been filed today in 46th Judicial Circuit Court, Otsego County, naming Golden Lotus, Incorporated (GLI) as a defendant and alleging violations of various state environmental laws resulting in a significant fish kill in the Pigeon River. 

GLI has owned and operated the Song of the Morning Ranch dam and the impoundment located in the Pigeon River Country State Forest since May 26, 1969. The function of the dam is to control the water level in the impoundment, which is accomplished by allowing water to pass through two underflow gates and released downstream. It is the ultimate responsibility of the GLI to ensure that the operation and maintenance of the dam does not cause harm to the Pigeon River, or the surrounding wildlife. 

On or about June 22, 2008, a significant discharge of water from the dam caused water levels in the impoundment to drop, drastically increasing the downstream flows to the Pigeon River and transporting massive amounts of sediment downstream, which caused an extensive fish kill in this blue-ribbon trout stream. This is the third discharge from the dam documented by the state and the second directly attributable to GLI. 

The DNR and the DEQ are working together to assess the full extent of the damages incurred by the June 2008 discharge of sediment and severe flow fluctuations in the Pigeon River. It is the intent of the state to hold GLI responsible by seeking a long-term solution designed to protect the health of the Pigeon River and its aquatic resources. 

Todays civil action is seeking relief requiring the GLI to eliminate illegal discharges of sediment-laden water from the GLI-owned dam to the Pigeon River; monetary damages for the value of the loss of public resources and recreational opportunities along with the costs associated with rehabilitating the Pigeon River to conditions that existed prior to the release of sediment; and removal of the dam owned by GLI. The DNR and the DEQ are also seeking reimbursement for all costs associated with this enforcement action and statutory fines and attorney's fees.

#####

Protecting Michigans Environment, Ensuring Michigans Future


----------

